# What US city should HCC buy into next?



## vivalour (Jan 26, 2008)

Steamboat Bill said:


> I really want HCC to buy a second property there and I have a sales list I will send them. The prices range from $945k for the same exact unit (668 sq feet) on the 14th floor, but I really want them to buy a larger unit (889 sq feet) with a small second room area and balcony for $1.2m.



Since there seems to be good availability in HCC New York right now-- 4 days next week, 8 days in May, half of the days in June and most of August -- why not open another city destination like Chicago? Or Paris? One could argue that property prices in NYC right now are just as exhorbitant as in Europe, and the longer-term invesment value in Europe might be even better (rising Euro, falling dollar).

BTW, why would you spend $$ on a balcony in Manhattan? Not for dining alfresco and inhaling all that crisp, clean air....


----------



## vineyarder (Jan 27, 2008)

vivalour said:


> Since there seems to be good availability in HCC New York right now-- 4 days next week, 8 days in May, half of the days in June and most of August -- why not open another city destination like Chicago?



I agree - there are some great properties in Chicago right now that could be snapped up within the HCC budget...  PE's 2 properties in Chicago are among the most popular in the portfolio...


----------



## pwrshift (Jan 27, 2008)

Here's a nice Chicago place that should fit into the HCC budget.

http://www.condohotelcenter.com/condo-hotels/featured-properties/trump-international-tower.html

Or in Toronto...!!

http://www.theresidencestoronto.com/flash/intro.htm


----------



## vivalour (Jan 27, 2008)

pwrshift said:


> Here's a nice Chicago place that should fit into the HCC budget.
> 
> http://www.condohotelcenter.com/condo-hotels/featured-properties/trump-international-tower.html
> 
> ...



Looks great to me!  Now all we need to know is whether they'll take companion dawgs with maple leaf hats.  Will this entice you to join?


----------



## Steamboat Bill (Jan 27, 2008)

I too would like to see a Chicago property.


----------



## capjak (Jan 27, 2008)

Believe or not I live in the suburbs of Chicago and if they had a city property I would sign on...now


----------



## Bourne (Jan 27, 2008)

As much as I like Trump Building, I would rather have HCC own a unit in New East Side locale. 

My preference...

http://www.340ontheparkchicago.com/340onpthepark.htm


----------



## vineyarder (Jan 27, 2008)

pwrshift said:


> Here's a nice Chicago place that should fit into the HCC budget.
> 
> http://www.condohotelcenter.com/condo-hotels/featured-properties/trump-international-tower.html
> 
> ...



Both would be FABULOUS additions to the portfolio!  Perhaps this thread could be forwarded on to HCC management???  These are definately the type of properties that HCC should be going after!


----------



## Steamboat Bill (Jan 27, 2008)

vineyarder said:


> Both would be FABULOUS additions to the portfolio!  Perhaps this thread could be forwarded on to HCC management???  These are definately the type of properties that HCC should be going after!



HCC reads all these threads...they just don't post.


----------



## WhiteSand (Jan 27, 2008)

We would love to see a Chicago property!!!  Lets hope HCC gets the message and acts on it soon


----------



## Steamboat Bill (Jan 27, 2008)

Here is a poll....what US city should HCC buy into next?

You can vote and then post here.

I voted for NYC #1 because I want to see a second home added here as this is a very popular destination.

I would probably vote for Chicago #2 and San Francisco #3.

Some things to consider are: Las Vegas would be a great choice, but it is so easy to book a nice suite here for under $350 per night, thus staying at a DC property might not be worth the cost per night. I think Miami should be in the top 3, but I live in South Florida and would never use the property (unless it was a last minute weekend trip if I had some unused nights about to expire).


----------



## pwrshift (Jan 27, 2008)

Bill ... I think you need an 'other' category as well as not restricting it to just the USA.  I wouldn't vote any of those listed as No. 1.


----------



## Steamboat Bill (Jan 28, 2008)

pwrshift said:


> Bill ... I think you need an 'other' category as well as not restricting it to just the USA.  I wouldn't vote any of those listed as No. 1.



This poll is for US "city" locations.

I can start a non-US city location if you want.


----------



## WhiteSand (Jan 28, 2008)

We live in Minnesota and we really want to see a place in Chicago. We go several weekends a year and we love the city.  SanFrancisco or Miami would be my second choices.


----------



## saluki (Jan 28, 2008)

Bourne said:


> As much as I like Trump Building, I would rather have HCC own a unit in New East Side locale.
> 
> My preference...
> 
> http://www.340ontheparkchicago.com/340onpthepark.htm



Two bedrooms "from $681,000" - looks good!


----------



## Bourne (Jan 28, 2008)

Given that Chicago is getting some decent amount of votes, here are my two cents on options. That said, I would probably never use the condo...

From a destination club perspective, Magnificent Mile and Grant/Millennium Park area would be the two main areas to buy a condo. Though Mag Mile is a big tourist draw, the core growth is a bit south towards Millennium Park. In fact, Private Escapes Platinum owns a condo close to this area at The Heritage on Randolph/Michigan. 

In my opinion, the area to buy in would be New East Side. It is an area bordered by River, Lake, Millennium/Grant Park and Columbus Ave (A block east of Michigan). It is a short stroll to the River front, Lake and Millennium Park and within walking distance to Magnificent Mile and Theater district. Other tourist draws like Navy Pier and beaches are within a mile. 

Almost all summer festivals at Grant Park or Lakefront take place in its vicinity. 

There are multiple existing and pre-construction properties coming up in this area. A few good options within HCCs budget for 2Br + condos would be...

1. 340 on the Park 
2. Aqua - Under Construction
3. Parkshore

Location of all three buildings can be found on this map. 
http://www.lakeshoreeast.com/site-plan-map.html


----------



## Steamboat Bill (Jan 28, 2008)

FYI - In case you are confused with some of the order of posts, I moved all the Chicago posts from the NYC thread into this one.

Obviously there appears to be STRONG demand for a Chicago HCC location.

How about this....I don't know anything about Chicago, so I am relying on you. If you know the perfect location and price for a 2 bedroom condo, let;s find it and pitch it to HCC to see if they will buy it.

I would suggest avoiding pre-construction as this will take 1-3 years to move-in. So lets focus on locations that are resale or new or will get a COA within 6 months.

We can even start a new thread ----searching for a Chicago location and post floor plans, prices, etc. We might have to do that on www.destinationclubforums.com as there will be too many file attachments for TUG, but it would be fun looking for a property.

Anyone want to take this and run with it?


----------



## Steamboat Bill (Jan 28, 2008)

Bourne said:


> As much as I like Trump Building, I would rather have HCC own a unit in New East Side locale.
> 
> My preference...
> 
> http://www.340ontheparkchicago.com/340onpthepark.htm



I like residence L

http://www.340ontheparkchicago.com/floorplans/2br/340_L.pdf

The builder is the Related group and is well known in Miami.

*** Update...I just spoke with the sales office and they do NOT sell to Destination Clubs ***


----------



## vivalour (Jan 28, 2008)

Steamboat Bill said:


> I like residence L
> 
> http://www.340ontheparkchicago.com/floorplans/2br/340_L.pdf
> 
> ...



It seems to me the HCC owners (Kirschner Partners) are real estate pros and can probably handle this very well.


----------



## Steamboat Bill (Jan 28, 2008)

I just spoke to Heath and they are well aware that properties like this and even TRUMP properties do NOT want DCs as owners. This is even a propular subject discussed at the DCA meetings.

He informed me that there is an HCC investor (partner?) that lives in Chicago and knows the area extremely well as he owns investment property in that area and he is "actively" looking for a Chicago property for HCC to buy. The good news is that the market is soft now and there are several nice properties that are 2-3 bedroom range that are well below the $850k-$1m range.

Thus, I "NOW" feel Chicago should be the "NEXT" property HCC should buy...hopefully a 3 bedroom unit in a great location.


----------



## pwrshift (Jan 28, 2008)

With respect to Bourne's Chicago knowledge, he says he wouldn't use the location personally.  IMO Most people would prefer the Water Tower area of Chicago ... great shopping and lots to see and do and eat nearby without having to walk a mile or take cabs.  

The condo-hotel and private residences market is changing rapidly due to market conditions and more are now entertaining purchases by DC's and I'll bet Trump isn't far behind for some of his locations.  A sale is a sale these days.  His Chicago C-H is running behind schedule but has a fabulous location and shouldn't be overlooked.

But what about Paris, Rome, London, Florence, Vancouver, Montreal, Toronto, Quebec City?  More worlds to conquer than just USA.


----------



## Steamboat Bill (Jan 28, 2008)

I think Trump only sells to Exclusive Resorts...hmmm.


----------



## capjak (Jan 28, 2008)

http://www.urbanrealestate.com/Chicago/Loop/130-N-Garland/profile/

The Heritage at Millennium Park
Map Property 130 N Garland Ct
Chicago, IL 60602

Located just off Michigan Avenue at 130 N Garland Ct, The Heritage at Millennium Park sits just behind the Chicago Cultural Center; which by virtue of its landmarked status, serves to protect the forever unobstructed views of Lake Michigan, Millennium and Grant Parks, and the skyline. Completed in 2005 The Heritage is the tallest residential building in the Loop. It was integrated into the city's pedway system, offering residents secure indoor access to Macy's, Daley Center, CTA and Metra Trains, Starbucks, and other pedway retail shops. Residents at The Heritage enjoy a full amenity building complete with a fitness center, indoor pool and whirlpool, sundeck, party room, dog-walk, twenty-four hour doorstaff and package receiving room. In addition to the sundeck and patio on the pool level, The Heritage also has a roof-top terrace on the 28th floor that offers spectacular views of the park, lake, fireworks and city. Truly an uncompromised location, all the city has to offer is at The Heritage doorstep. In addition to Millennium Park, residents enjoy convenient access to the Art Museum, the theatre district, State Street shopping, and the lakefront, river, and Magnificent Mile are just steps away.


----------



## Bourne (Jan 28, 2008)

pwrshift said:


> With respect to Bourne's Chicago knowledge, he says he wouldn't use the location personally.  IMO Most people would prefer the Water Tower area of Chicago ... great shopping and lots to see and do and eat nearby without having to walk a mile or take cabs.
> 
> The condo-hotel and private residences market is changing rapidly due to market conditions and more are now entertaining purchases by DC's and I'll bet Trump isn't far behind for some of his locations.  A sale is a sale these days.  His Chicago C-H is running behind schedule but has a fabulous location and shouldn't be overlooked.



Few comments...

I will not use the location personally because I live there. Also, 75% of my Rental Real estate is crammed up in that area. Gotta diversify  

Don't get me wrong. Mag Mile is great. However, Millennium Park/Grant Park is Chicago's playground. 

http://www.millenniumpark.org/

http://www.gochicago.com/index.html

BTW, Heritage is a great building and does allow DC units.


----------



## vineyarder (Jan 29, 2008)

Steamboat Bill said:


> I think Trump only sells to Exclusive Resorts...hmmm.



Both Lusso and PE have units in the Trump in Sunny Isles FL...


----------



## vineyarder (Jan 29, 2008)

capjak said:


> http://www.urbanrealestate.com/Chicago/Loop/130-N-Garland/profile/
> 
> The Heritage at Millennium Park
> Map Property 130 N Garland Ct
> ...



This is a fabulous building in a terrific location, with amazing views of Millenium park and the Lake.  It is one of PE's most highly rated properties.


----------



## Steamboat Bill (Jan 29, 2008)

capjak said:


> http://www.urbanrealestate.com/Chicago/Loop/130-N-Garland/profile/
> 
> The Heritage at Millennium Park
> Map Property 130 N Garland Ct
> Chicago, IL 60602



I like this one:
http://www.urbanrealestate.com/Chicago/Loop/130-N-Garland/?bd=3

3 bedroom , 2 bath, $995,000
130 N Garland Ct Unit 4802 Chicago, IL 60602: Yes! This Is It! Contemp, Chic, Refined. Artistic Decor, Smart  Design Changes. $225k In Structural/Electrical/ Finish  Upgrades. Teakwood/Travertine/Nat Stone Floors;tech Lghtng;  Solid Walnut Cabinetry Built Into Study;wood/Glass Cabs;dry  Bar;wine Cooler;clst Blt-ins;hunter Douglas Screen Shades;  Bang & Olufsen Video System. Experience The View-chicago's  Downtown Skyline & Magnificent Sunsets. Deeded Pkng Incl!


----------



## capjak (Jan 29, 2008)

This one is only $849,000, it will do.

130 N Garland Ct Unit 4002 Chicago, IL 60603: Award-winning Heritage! " Designer Upgraded 3bd/2ba w/  Stunning Unobstructed City Vws Frm Flr-to-ceil Wndws & Priv  Terrace. Cherry Hdwd Flrs, Gas Fp, 9' Ceils. Open Gourmet  Kitch w/Grnte Cntrs, Cherry Cabs, Ss Appl, Mstr Ste w/Grnte  Bth, Dbl Vanity, Sep Shwr, Wpool & Wlk-in Clst. In-unit Full  Size w/D, Abundant Strge. 1 Deeded Prkg Sp Incl. Full-  Service & Amenity Luxurious Building! 


A little less expensive...need to save $$ for the next destination.....

http://www.theresidencesatatlantis.com/index.php?direct=google   yeaaaa babe


----------



## pwrshift (Jan 30, 2008)

Hey ... pets are OK here too!   

_Cats OK, Dogs OK_




Steamboat Bill said:


> I like this one:
> http://www.urbanrealestate.com/Chicago/Loop/130-N-Garland/?bd=3
> 
> 3 bedroom , 2 bath, $995,000
> 130 N Garland Ct Unit 4802 Chicago, IL 60602: Yes! This Is It! Contemp, Chic, Refined. Artistic Decor, Smart Design Changes. $225k In Structural/Electrical/ Finish Upgrades. Teakwood/Travertine/Nat Stone Floors;tech Lghtng; Solid Walnut Cabinetry Built Into Study;wood/Glass Cabs;dry Bar;wine Cooler;clst Blt-ins;hunter Douglas Screen Shades; Bang & Olufsen Video System. Experience The View-chicago's Downtown Skyline & Magnificent Sunsets. Deeded Pkng Incl!


----------



## seatrout (Jan 30, 2008)

Chicago is a great town in the summer/spring/fall.

This time of the year, unless- I have to work in Chicago,  the long winter is scarry. IMHO-- I think that the condo would go unused most of winter

I don't think it would hurt if HCC add more units at location that we can travel year round.  Even if they already have a unit at that location.  It is always nice to book multiple units at the same location-- for reunion or larger families.


----------



## vineyarder (Jan 30, 2008)

seatrout said:


> Chicago is a great town in the summer/spring/fall.
> IMHO-- I think that the condo would go unused most of winter



In Private Escapes, both Chicago properties have been popular year-round; even in February & March, both properties are at about 50% occupancy (which is about the target occupancy level for decent availability).


----------



## seatrout (Jan 30, 2008)

Interesting.  I spent couple of years living in Milwaukee years back and became chicken of the midwestern winter.


----------

